# Plans for workbench with inverted power tool storage.



## cisco1011 (Oct 4, 2011)

Saw plans for a homemade workbench with inverted power tool storage. Like 4x8 or larger attached to lumber, with sections cut out and power tools attached and turned upside down in bench when not in use. Top could then be used for whatever needed. Do not remember where I saw it on the internet, help. Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## BradB (Jun 9, 2010)

Is this what you were looking for?

http://www.woodstore.net/flwoce.html


----------



## cisco1011 (Oct 4, 2011)

Like that, but, on a larger scale. For like a belt sander, drill press, grinder, scroll saw, etc. Thanks for the reply. :thumbsup:


----------



## davester84 (Aug 28, 2012)

Did you by chance find the plans? I'd like to do the same thing. 
Thanks


----------



## cisco1011 (Oct 4, 2011)

No, have not found it yet, but, still trying, thanks. :smile:


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

http://tcs-knox.com/MyWorkbench.htm

Or this one if you simply configure it so that your machines can be shelved under the bench and placed on top for use.

http://www.thisoldhouse.com/toh/m/how-to/intro/0,,20390500,00.html

Or... build flip-top carts for your machines. If you mount only one machine per cart you can park them under a bench designed for this purpose when their not in use.

You can also roll them out with the machines in the down position and use them as saw horses. 

These carts have +/- 24"X24" foot print so theoretically you could park 6 of them under a 4'x6' bench leaving the bench top clear for assembly, finishing etc.

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...41338691&qsubts=1355174101101&q=flip+top+cart

You could substitute one or two rolling shop carts for flip-tops for drawer or shelf storage. 

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...zIDYCg&usg=AFQjCNEylDTZ4vnEu0lcY5YLQXSebE_7OQ


http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/another-flip-top-cart-45326/


----------

